# Jus électrique



## Babyfasty (11 Avril 2011)

Villa en fait depuis que j'ai réaménagé les files de branchement je reçois souvent du jus électrique Lorsque je touche mon MacBook pro, mon iPhone 4 lorsqu'il n'est pas dans sa housse(bordure métallique ) et mtn mon iPad 2! Cela est devenu ers pénible j'ai peur de les touché (certains riront) mais voila je vous demande si vous avez une solution pour lutter contre cela ( pourtant il y a quelques temps cela m'arrivais pas)


----------



## robertodino (11 Avril 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Villa en fait depuis que j'ai réaménagé les files de branchement je reçois souvent du jus électrique Lorsque je touche mon MacBook pro, mon iPhone 4 lorsqu'il n'est pas dans sa housse(bordure métallique ) et mtn mon iPad 2! Cela est devenu ers pénible j'ai peur de les touché (certains riront) mais voila je vous demande si vous avez une solution pour lutter contre cela ( pourtant il y a quelques temps cela m'arrivais pas)



Desolé, je ne m'y connais pas, par contre je peux te donner quelques conseils.

1: Évite les compilations de Claude François pendant l'utilisation de ton iPad. 
2: Les ampoules électriques sont ton pire ennemi.
3: Évite les baignoires et les douches.
4: Change de chaussures, c'est souvent la première cause pour les décharges statiques.


----------



## bambougroove (12 Avril 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Villa en fait depuis que j'ai réaménagé les files de branchement ... ( pourtant il y a quelques temps cela m'arrivais pas)


L'essentiel est là ... qu'as-tu fait exactement ("réaménagé les fils de branchement" ce n'est pas très clair) avant que cela arrive ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (12 Avril 2011)

Salut,

je ne pense pas que tu trouvera ta solution sur macgen...

Appelle plutôt un éléctricien...


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Tu reçois du "jus électrique"? A mon avis c'est un sale coup de Jobbsucles le dieu des pommiers...

Non plus sérieusement vérifie que tes appareils (surtout le mbp) sont bien reliés à la terre (tige en métal dans tes prises murales). Si tu as mis une multiprise vérifie quelle comporte bien des prises terre également. C'est souvent la cause de petites décharges électriques.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu reçois du "jus électrique"? A mon avis c'est un sale coup de Jobbsucles le dieu des pommiers...
> 
> Non plus sérieusement vérifie que tes appareils (surtout le mbp) sont bien reliés à la terre (tige en métal dans tes prises murales). Si tu as mis une multiprise vérifie quelle comporte bien des prises terre également. C'est souvent la cause de petites décharges électriques.



Je croyais à une blague de la part de babyfasty...
Tous ces appareils sont des nomades et je n'arrive pas à savoir s'ils provoquent des décharges statiques (hors branchement électrique) ou des décharges électriques (c'est à dire quand ils sont branchés pour la recharge).
Dans le premier cas eh bien il n'y a pas grand chose à faire si ce n'est que comme dans certains lieux cette manifestation est plus importante que dans d'autres il faut s'y attendre et se "décharger" le plus souvent possible en touchant des parties métalliques qui sont reliées à la terre.
Dans le second cas si ce phénomène se passe quand les appareils sont branchés (par l'intermédiaire de leur chargeur respectif) et, n'en déplaise à Thr_ju, la prise de terre n'a rien à voir puisque ces appareils étant de classe II ils ne sont pas reliés à la terre, donc si c'est quand ces appareils sont en recharge je ne vois pas comment cela pourrait exister sauf s'ils sont branchés à tour de rôle ou en même temps sur un même support et que ce soit le support qui ne soit pas bien isolé...
Un inter différentiel 30 mA en tête de l'installation sera un bon moyen de repérer le problème si c'est ce 2eme cas qui est en cause.


----------



## Thr_ju (12 Avril 2011)

Visiblement tu t'y connais beaucoup plus que moi en électricité 

Je ne faisais que répéter ce que j'avais entendu ici où là sur le forum quant aux problèmes de décharges ressentis par des utilisateurs de mbp.

Sorry si j'ai dit des bêtises


----------

